# Just started Amitriptyline for IBS D



## ImissTacoBell (Mar 15, 2016)

After 6 months of blood, stool, and urine tests, a colonoscopy and endoscopy, a HIDA scan, a CT scan, C diff treatment, and more diet changes and supplements/natural remedies than I can count, my GI started me on 25mg of the antidepressant Amitriptyline before bed 5 days ago.

I know I shouldn't expect results for at least a week, more likely 2 or 3, but I wanted to see if anyone else has had this experience. I'm 6 months past a "stomach bug" that seems to have remained permanently as Post Infectious IBS D. For months now I have woken up and needed to go to the bathroom immediately, then I eat breakfast and go again. On a good day, that's it. On a bad day...well we all know.

For the last 3 days, since starting the new drug, I haven't had to use the bathroom when I wake up, only after eating. But it seems like it's just delaying another bowel movement, not eliminating it. I find myself having to go late morning or early afternoon at work, which is definitely not convenient or ideal for me.

Has anyone had the same experience? Is it because I take it at night, so my stomach is more relaxed until I wake up? I'm hoping it gets better and, if I have to go, it will be in the evening when I'm not at work. Before I got sick I was a 1 a day person after my morning coffee and breakfast, more only if I ate too much or something really greasy. I'm hoping to get back to that but I'd rather go twice at home than have to go at work. Any advice is appreciated!

More info on me: I take the antispasmodic Bentyl 4x a day, drink Heather's Tummy Fiber when I wake up and before bed (almost at max dose but stool still isn't solid, either loose or formed but too soft), started S. Boulardii in am and pm 2 weeks ago, take a multivitamin, take gas pills after eating, eat certified probiotic Greek yogurt with breakfast and take a Perfect Biotics probiotic pill at night. I've eliminated all the foods from my diet that they say like coffee, caffeine soda, chocolate, sorbital, insoluble fiber foods, fruits, and veggies, etc... and I've been on the BRAT diet for 5 days since I had a rough week last week, but it's not doing too much to help.


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

That drug made my sister get constipation big time


----------



## ImissTacoBell (Mar 15, 2016)

Was she on it to treat IBS D? And if so, did she stay on it?

The grass is always greener, but I'm sure most other IBS D sufferers would agree that we would take C over D any day!


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

I use nortryptyline last two days my depression is gon,n jus two stools in a day til now. Mind is so much relaxd n stable.good concentration. K was depresd,stresd,emotional anxieties.etcc.due to which developd ibs. Evn i was hvn tightness in abdomen mostly upper abdo. Sinc i startd this med my tighness is gone.. Hop that this wil eliminate my ibs also.. As my root cause is depression anxiety n stress. Best of luc fr healing journey. Pls pray for all sufferer, is v bad disease, no cure:-C


----------



## ImissTacoBell (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for replying! Can you tell me what dosage you're on, how long it took to start working, and if you were IBS with Diarrhea before?

Has it made you have to go less and given you solid stools? Sorry for so many questions!


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

1/2 tablet nortriptipyline AM/PM and 
escitalopram which serotonin reuptake 1tab at night
1 clonazipam at pm for anxiety and good sleep
Frst day my abdomen swelling was gon by 90% which i ws already sure that it ws becoz of stress. 
BMs are less, prev 3-4 now upto 2,lil solid but not fully digested,prev it ws v loose n undigested.
But i wil say u my depression,anxiety,stress chnged almost 80% within 2-3days,which is my root cause. I will advice u to continue amitryptilin. Other medicin is jusst multivitamin.antibiotic three days course is over,nw on satrday i wil consult gastro,lets c wat he rx. Wil kip update.


----------



## ImissTacoBell (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for the info, glad you've found success!

Has anyone else had similar or different experiences?


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

Today went twice in mornin but bowels wer wel formed n seemed to b normal, stomach fully empty. I expect later on it wil b mor delayed n digested n may b one BM/day. Tmrw i ll consult my gastro again, lets c wat he rx.


----------



## ImissTacoBell (Mar 15, 2016)

It's great that it's working for you. Both yesterday and today (so far, it's almost 5pm in NY now), I've only had 1 bm. Yesterday it was closer to diarrhea and today loose, but I just stopped taking a bunch of supplements and am potentially reaching the end of a stomach bug, so it's hard to say. 
I did take imodium on Tues and Weds bc I was having bad days, so I'm not sure if that's playing a factor. I guess I'll have to wait and see once the imodium is truly out of my system, it usually affects me a little for another 2 days or so after I take it. 
But I do think the amitriptyline is to thank for not having a bm as soon as I wake up, today was 5 days in a row and that hasn't happened in months. It may happen the first day after imodium, but not this often. Fingers crossed!


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

BTW, Heather Van Vorous has said it is best to take her Heather's tummy care soft soluble acacia fiber (also a low fermenting prebiotic) spread throughout the day before everything you eat. I built up slowly for D, but started having more gas even though drinking 10C water/day. Started wondering if too much bad bacteria were feeding on it, even though no diarrhea. Now I use methylcellulose. I was on 25mg amitriptyline at night. Bad dreams and wake up extremely dry eyes and mouth/throat;Need that saliva and eye moisture. Didn't gain any more than 5 lbs, which I was trying to do. Now I use hemp cbd oil extract drops. Please read my profile posts, or can vape higher cbd strains of medical marijuana like acdc which can both help people get off anti-depressants and prevent cancerin general in the process.


----------



## ImissTacoBell (Mar 15, 2016)

I stopped taking the fiber a few days ago. The gas was unbelievable, I found myself running to the bathroom every 30min just to release it! I'm experiencing sever dry mouth, too. So bad that when I wake up, I can't go back to sleep bc I can't swallow, no matter how many sips or gulps of water I drink. I've never had issues with dry mouth before. I have had sleep issues since I got sick and the side effect of the amitriptyline knocking me out was one my Drs promised and I was looking forward to. Unfortunately, I haven't experienced better sleep. Some nights it's been worse, waking up very often and weird dreams.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Imiss, sorry to read that. Let us know how things evolve for you.


----------



## ImissTacoBell (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks, jaumeb! I may ask my GI if I should try to take it in the morning instead since it doesn't make me drowsy. It's only been 1 full week, so I'll see how it progresses.


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

Today i got again nice bm though little undigested but wel formed n emptied completely.n no second bm as i ws worying for second bcz som signals hs been send to brain evn if there is no second bm is goin to com. Its all brain disturbance.. M stil jus using only antidepresant, tmrw i wil consult my gastro lets c wat he rx, n day aftr tmrw wil consult psychiatric.. WIl updte


----------



## JonSnow (Dec 9, 2013)

Keep in mind Amitriptyline and Nortriptyline have constipating side effects. This, or possibly a placebo effect, are likely responsible for any change in symptoms the first week or two. The designed effect takes 4-6 weeks to reach maximum impact. This is according to doctors and my own personal experience. Good luck!


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

My GI doc suggested nortriptyline as well. I tried all the other ADs and HATED them.

As a last resort I may try it, but I don't like treating the symptom with a drug that just constipates you.


----------



## ImissTacoBell (Mar 15, 2016)

JonSnow (love the name, btw), are you saying that I'll go back to having to go more often after the first few weeks? Unlike legbuh,I have no problem with a drug that has a constipating effect. I'm fortunate that my IBS D doesn't have the pain component that a lot of people get *knock wood*, so firming my BMs and having fewer of them is my main concern.

I was under the impression that it was the constipation side effect that was the reason they prescribe this. I know it's supposed to affect serotonin levels in the gut and relieve stress there as well. What was the end result for you and how long/at what dosage did you achieve it?

Thanks!


----------



## JonSnow (Dec 9, 2013)

These drugs impact pain signals sent between the brain and the GI tract, which in turn regulates movement of food through your gut...or something like that. I don't think doctors fully understand how it works and I certainly don't. Anyhoo, this takes 4-6 weeks to happen and is the reason your doctor prescribed the drug. The constipation side effect you're experiencing may or may not fade, you'll just have to wait and see.

I tried Amitriptyline several years back, I don't remember the dose. At first I didn't think it was working...I didn't feel any different and did not experience any digestive side effects (I did have vivid dreams and was drowsy a lot). But I kept taking it anyway. Some time later, maybe a month or two...I can't remember exactly, I broke down and ate some Chinese food and soda and afterwards didn't feel too bad. I then started to experiment and realized I could stray from my safe diet a bit without getting sick. There were limits of course, but as long as I didn't pig out I could drink a beer a day, have a little ranch dressing, have a couple cookies, etc. My stools weren't perfect with these foods, but the pain and urgency were significantly reduced, by maybe 50ish percent.

I then moved and wound up with a new doctor who wouldn't prescribe Amitriptyline. He had me try many other drugs, most of which didn't work. He has since changed his thinking and prescribes Amitriptyline or more often Nortriptyline (they are supposed to be similar drugs with Nortriptyline causing less side effects). I am currently trying Nortriptyline 25mg daily for the first time. For 2+ weeks I felt no different except the vivid dreams came back (this is a bonus in my opinion). I'm now at a month, and I feel I've gotten away with eating some bad foods the last 7-10 days. That could just be lucky and I don't want to get my hopes up for nothing, but if this continues for another week or two I'll know that the drug is helping.


----------



## ImissTacoBell (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for the reply and info, I'm glad you had some success. Like I said, I fortunately don't have the pain side effect like a lot of people do, just the urgency, frequency, and poor quality. Sometimes I can eat food a lot of IBS D sufferers can never touch. Back in Dec into a few weeks of Jan (before I started taking the amitriptyline) I was able to drink a few beers, eat home or restaurant bacon cheeseburgers, tater tots, pizza, cookies, chips, some candy, decaf soda, etc... more often than not I suffered no horrible effects. Obviously I still stayed away from a lot of other foods I used to easily eat and, as all good things come to an end, I started having more and more trouble eating "normally" after about 6 weeks of it.

I wouldn't call what I was experiencing constipation as I still went at least once a day, just later than had been my habit for months. I'm experiencing some inflammatory issues now and I'm not sure what to attribute this to. I do notice I feel better after I take the amitriptyline around 8pm, but that could also be bc it's night and things settle down in the evening. I may ask my Dr about a weaker dose for the morning, too.

I'm not yet 2 weeks in, so I'll have to see how things progress, but if they don't get better I'll ask to increase my dosage. This treatment is basically my last chance, as I've tried everything else first.


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

M also using nortriptyline its v good fr depression n mood plus bonus it reduces BMs, just one a day but m just worried about undigested particles n som mucus in stools, though gastro hs rx enzym syr but i think he sud hv rx probiotics. So anyway tday i bought milk kefir, lets c frm tmrw wether i can tolerate or nt. Fingr crossd  its rely v depresing desease than other, bcz there is no particular treatmnt pathway, even if v get know that from xyz medicines we wil b happy fr liftim, than to it ws ok. But no clear treatmnts availabl, jus varies frm person to person, by d way desease name is v perfect  Irritating bowels


----------



## ImissTacoBell (Mar 15, 2016)

My GI increased my dosage to 50mg a night now since the 25 mg didn't do much. I just started on the 50mg 2 nights ago and the first difference I see is that 1&1/2 hrs after taking it I got super tired and almost drunk feeling. The lower dose didn't make me tired at all. It hasn't helped my sleep, if anything it's a little worse bc I pass out so heavy and wake up at 3 or 4 am totally alert. Hopefully it will start affecting my BMs and anxiety too! Only time will tell I guess.


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

My GI incrsd to 25 mg at night n since 4-5 days only one BMs at mornin n enzymes syrup helpin in digestion too.jus littl mucuc is still visibl. I bought milk kefir, tday i drink kefir a ful cup, i was nt abl to tolerate it caused som pain in lower abdo, lik burnin pain in left n right lower abdo, dont knw which kind of pain its,but i ll continu kefir but in smal quantity,lets trail fr a week.. Actually in india water kefir is nt available.. M thinkin to hv VSL3 also on alternate days..


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

Misstaco Yes u r rite i also wake up v early even i take clonazipam also fr sleep but i cn sleep fr only 5-6 hrs aftr dat jus lying half awake in bed.


----------



## shelivin (Aug 8, 2013)

hi I'm female 36 had ibs-d for 7 years now I have had every test n tried every diet to eliminate my ibs-d I have researched everything! anyways I have found that taking 25mg of amitriptyline 2hrs before bed helps along with 1 probiotic saccharomyces boulardii straight after breakfast and again straight after evening meal has been a life saver. I also take a calcium and vitamin D supplement on a morning. I take mebreverine 20mins before all meals and these together have almost made my system normal if I avoid my trigger foods and any sodas or fizzy drinks I also don't drink very muck liquid as my body dosnt tolerate water or liquid and It makes my D worse even though everyone says drink lots of water it actually makes me 10x worse. you have to find what works best for you and its a lot of trail and error unfortunately. good luck!


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

Jus to share, milk kefir if kept little longer for fermentation than it cn b tolerated easily n its helping me to digest food. Today i drink sweet yogurt caled as lassi in india, i didnt notice any symtoms. I m just avoiding spicy foods and eating all normal foods made in home along with wheat, beef,chicken n vegetables even egs. Heavy things create gas but its ok. 
From my point of view its simply a stress n bad lifestyle disease n to tackle with this we hv support both mind as wel as stomach. Its cris cros game, mind distrb dan stomach n dan mind more n goes on... 
I m in treatmnt with both Drs, psychiatric n gastro. N feeling v much better since two of treatment of both Drs after ading milk kefir sinc last 4 days my Bowels r looking fully digested n mood is also good.
So i conclude that Both ie, mind stomach sud b treated n v sud also keep our mind relaxed as much as posible, how? Watever u lik or simply good rest.. N MAJORLY TRY TO KIP THIS NONSENCE DESEASE IBS OUT OF UR MIND N SAY ALL IS WELL N GOOD! I M FINE!! Its our body so we cn only find the solution along wid Drs suggestion n our techniques.. 
M taking an 
Antidepresant -Nortryptiline with SSRI n clonazipam for good sleep on Drs rx ( suport to brain)
Enzym syrup with milk kefir as probiotics (suport to guts n more u cn add foods )
A light B complex vitamin caps rich in Zinc ( support to nerves n energy level.) 
For me these r really doing good n progressiv treatment..
In future i will find just to strick with probiotics n if necessary than Antidepresant n in between vitamins as i use to take before illness also.. 
We should majorly work on our root cause as mine is depression anxiety n stress.
Best of luck guys kip fighting with this stupid syndrom n prov that u r mor stronger to tackle this, i may sound lil childish but blive me we can, because jus 2 weeks b4 i ws so sick n wanted to suicide but aftr comin to rite Drs n treatment along with self motivation we cn do it, atleast can manage it. Fight my friends belive urself.. There is no deasease send on earth without prior solutions by God,its upto us to find the solution..Best of luckkkkk guys..


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks Arzaan for sharing these details with us.


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

My pleasure jaumeb bro.. For me as my progression on gut issue started good going dan my mind also started calming... If we see little progress we should be happy more n most important trust on GOD.. Sometime spcialy wen i wake up i had anxiety mor n v depresd feelings so on this situation I JUST SAY MYSELF THAT WE ARENT GOIN TO BE IN WORLD ALWAYS N ONE DAY WE HV TO RETURN TO OUR GOD WER OUR ACTUAL WORLD EXIST. Beleive me frnds This psycology CALMS me v much n dan my heart says that its better to get pain in thus world bcz d fruits against worlds pain wil get in heaven.. So Watever be the situation always B THANKFUL TO GOD n always ask help from GOD.. GOD GIVES PAIN N STRUGGLE TO WHOME HE LOVES or we get PAINS bcz of our BAD DEEDS, but its better to bear in world itself.. 
Summary  
FAITH IN GOD N B THANKFULL
NVR LOOSE HOPES
LISTEN TO UR BODY N BLIVE UR BODY
BLIVE IN NATURE N NATURAL LIFESTYLE 
LAST  KIP PATIENCE ALWAYS


----------



## ImissTacoBell (Mar 15, 2016)

Just wanted to post an update. The 50mg amitriptyline stopped making me super sleepy after the first 2 or 3 days. I have noticed a difference in my BMs though. I do still have to go upon waking (which I hate) and pretty soon after breakfast, but the quality has changed.

Some days they're actually so solid that they're a little hard to pass, bumpy, and a mix of dark and light color. Almost like a constipated BM, but I go at least twice a day, so I can't be constipated. Other times they're softer and smooth, and longer/wider pieces than I've been experiencing before. I still have some that are loosely formed and don't hold up when flushed, and some that are very small and thin.

I also seem to only have to go between wake up and around 3pm, which is weird. I can eat anything I want (I'm talking Mac and cheese with sausage in it, candy, cake, alcohol) in the evening and not have to go. I'm hoping that the frequency will decrease, still have days where I go 3-5 times. And still hoping the urgency will decrease, too.

I'll have started the 25mg 3 weeks ago this Friday, and the 50mg 1 week ago tonight, so there's still time for improvement for sure. But I thought I'd share!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thank you guys for your messages.


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

ImissTacoBell said:


> Just wanted to post an update. The 50mg amitriptyline stopped making me super sleepy after the first 2 or 3 days. I have noticed a difference in my BMs though. I do still have to go upon waking (which I hate) and pretty soon after breakfast, but the quality has changed.
> 
> Some days they're actually so solid that they're a little hard to pass, bumpy, and a mix of dark and light color. Almost like a constipated BM, but I go at least twice a day, so I can't be constipated. Other times they're softer and smooth, and longer/wider pieces than I've been experiencing before. I still have some that are loosely formed and don't hold up when flushed, and some that are very small and thin.
> 
> ...


Misstaco i think u sud take one pill for good sleep like alprazolam or clonazipam.. Good sleep is v much needed in our cases, when i sleep good atleast fr 6 hrs, my bms n mind is good fr d day..
U sud tek som pil fr sleep as i use to tek clonazipam.


----------



## ImissTacoBell (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. If my sleep doesn't improve in the next week or two, I'll see if my GI can prescribe a sleeping pill. I'm not sure if that's the kind of drug they would administer, but I'm between general doctors at the moment.


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

ImissTacoBell said:


> Thanks for the advice. If my sleep doesn't improve in the next week or two, I'll see if my GI can prescribe a sleeping pill. I'm not sure if that's the kind of drug they would administer, but I'm between general doctors at the moment.


Dr wil rx, u jus force him to do so, bcz 90% of illness is cure with good sleep bcz that is d moment wen our mind is unconcious n body is calm...


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

On completion of third week treatmnt on nortriptyline, first time i had good solid stool n not in large quantity, i think food hs been moving now slowly, so getting digested fully n so bowels r less in quantity too. No undigested stool seen. Milk kefir is also helping good, now sinc last two days m using cow milk, hvn no symptoms of cramps or flare jus hvn regular gas n i think that will b less aftr fw days bcz initially intestine use to tek tim to adjust n therefor forming gas. Ystrday i had sugarcane juice full glas n didnt found any symptom.. 
Tday my psyciatric Dr hs increased dose of SSRI from 10 to 15
Curently using
Nortriptiline 25 1/2--0---1
Escitalopram 15 0--0---1 (increased by 5mg)
Clonazipam 2.5 0--0---1/2 (reduced to 1/2)
Vit b complex 0--0---1
Enzyme syrup 0--5ml--5ml
Milk kefir thrice half smal cup.


----------



## ImissTacoBell (Mar 15, 2016)

It's now just over 4 weeks since starting the 25mg amitriptyline, and almost 3 weeks since upping the dose to 50mg. My BMs are usually more solid, sometimes still soft. My habit is to go twice in the am, once as soon as I wake and once after breakfast. The first one is usually a good, almost totally solid bm, and the second is usually decent, a bit soft. But if I keep having BMs, they start getting softer with each one.

I'm still suffering from inability to complete a BM, causing straining, bleeding, and pure frustration bc they're too soft still and I can't seem to get it all out. I'm planning on making an appointment with my GI to increase my dose again. It's definitely starting to help, but I still need imodium twice a week or so bc of frequency issues, and it's not totally solid yet.

Anyone have these issues?

EDIT** I upped the dose to 50mg. Fixed.


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

At start i hav v solid bms but aftr dat one large little soft one,this happens with every bms. I m not v soft stools now which ws at initial symtom of my ibs n no undigested foods seen in my bms now. But at start they r too solid frm which m worried bc if they me constipated than it wil b too difficult to move them out..i m thinking to decrease kefir quantity??


----------



## Eternity78 (Mar 27, 2016)

Arzaan said:


> On completion of third week treatmnt on nortriptyline, first time i had good solid stool n not in large quantity, i think food hs been moving now slowly, so getting digested fully n so bowels r less in quantity too. No undigested stool seen. Milk kefir is also helping good, now sinc last two days m using cow milk, hvn no symptoms of cramps or flare jus hvn regular gas n i think that will b less aftr fw days bcz initially intestine use to tek tim to adjust n therefor forming gas. Ystrday i had sugarcane juice full glas n didnt found any symptom..
> Tday my psyciatric Dr hs increased dose of SSRI from 10 to 15
> Curently using
> Nortriptiline 25 1/2--0---1
> ...


----------



## Eternity78 (Mar 27, 2016)

hello Arzan ! may i ask what is the brand name of the Enzyme Syrup you are using ??
Also the brand name of the vitamin B /zinc complex ???
Thank you ,,


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

I tried dividing into AM and PM for less drying at night and more help into the early part of the day. Now I take 12.5, only at nite, but added high cbd marijuana extract with "some" thc lately into the mix to help with inflammation too (taken separately from amitriptyline), so don't have to take amitriptyline eventually-hopefully. By itself was still having pain issues.


----------



## ImissTacoBell (Mar 15, 2016)

Minimalizer: the dry mouth ceased for me after a week or so. It comes back a little every time I increased my dosage, but then goes away. Luckily *knock wood* I never experienced true pain, more of a general discomfort. But my anxiety has decreased a lot.

My GI upped my dose to 100mg a few days ago but I've started to notice a big change the last 4 days. I've been able to not have a BM when I first wake up, then one after breakfast that's basically normal, then not again until after dinner, and it's pretty normal. My urgency has definitely decreased and I no longer have that awful feeling all day that I have to go, even when I don't. It's only been a few days, so I'm still wary, but I've felt better than I have since I got sick. I was actually able to eat fast food for the first time in over 6 months the other night!

I know the new dosage won't kick in for another few weeks, so I may have to cut down to 75mg or back to 50mg if it's too strong and makes me constipated. I'll just have to wait and see. It does make me super sleepy about 1&2-2hrs after taking. I pass the hell out. That wore off eventually on other doses, so hopefully this will too.


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

Eternity78 said:


> hello Arzan ! may i ask what is the brand name of the Enzyme Syrup you are using ??
> Also the brand name of the vitamin B /zinc complex ???
> Thank you ,,


Hii eternity,m indian,brand name of enzyme is overzyme(mankind pharma), Zevit capsules. Company i didnt remember,google it.its rich in zinc with b complex.


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

ImissTacoBell said:


> Minimalizer: the dry mouth ceased for me after a week or so. It comes back a little every time I increased my dosage, but then goes away. Luckily *knock wood* I never experienced true pain, more of a general discomfort. But my anxiety has decreased a lot.
> 
> My GI upped my dose to 100mg a few days ago but I've started to notice a big change the last 4 days. I've been able to not have a BM when I first wake up, then one after breakfast that's basically normal, then not again until after dinner, and it's pretty normal. My urgency has definitely decreased and I no longer have that awful feeling all day that I have to go, even when I don't. It's only been a few days, so I'm still wary, but I've felt better than I have since I got sick. I was actually able to eat fast food for the first time in over 6 months the other night!
> 
> I know the new dosage won't kick in for another few weeks, so I may have to cut down to 75mg or back to 50mg if it's too strong and makes me constipated. I'll just have to wait and see. It does make me super sleepy about 1&2-2hrs after taking. I pass the hell out. That wore off eventually on other doses, so hopefully this will too.


Do you notice hard bms due to amitriptyline?? I think milk kefir makin my stools too hard now.


----------



## ImissTacoBell (Mar 15, 2016)

A handful of times I've had hard BMs, but not the last week or so. Since I had to go so high on my dose and you seemed to find relief on a much lower dosage, my tolerance may be quite higher than yours. I also don't have the same hungover/zombie feeling that a lot of people on amitriptyline complain about.


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

ImissTacoBell said:


> A handful of times I've had hard BMs, but not the last week or so. Since I had to go so high on my dose and you seemed to find relief on a much lower dosage, my tolerance may be quite higher than yours. I also don't have the same hungover/zombie feeling that a lot of people on amitriptyline complain about.


I got my answer,it was bcz of milk kefir, i ws taking a full cup twice,now i reduced it to only one half cup,n nw i found relief frm hard bms.. 
Thnks fr ur reply.. As my mind is comin out of depression n axiety, my guts also seems to b comin back to nrmal, nw i dont hv any tightness in upper abdomen which ws due to stress..
My part tim job is v good,i njoy this job,though pay is less but i feel good n busy.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2016)

My doctor put me on 25mg of Amitryptiline about 2 weeks ago. I cant't hardly take it due to the drowsiness it causes. I find myself missing doses just so I can be more alert the next day. Will this side effect go away? Should I stick with it? 
He also put me on Librax to take as needed. I don't find it helps much.


----------



## ImissTacoBell (Mar 15, 2016)

[email protected], what time do you take it? How much time is there between when you take it and when you wake up? Do you feel drowsy at night, too, or just in the morning?


----------

